# WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

zum aktuellen Wochenticker:
WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017



Redaktionell







Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).

*WOCHENTICKER​*
*Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017​*
*Fisch im Viehbach wirft Fragen auf *
https://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/solingen/fisch-viehbach-wirft-fragen-8572230.html

*Angler feiern 50-Jähriges *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...rz-Angler-feiern-50-Jaehriges;art8112,4685183

*Hobby-Angler quälen Fische *
http://www.news38.de/salzgitter/article211486691/Hobby-Angler-quaelen-Fische.html

*Fischerfest am Teufensee ist voller Erfolg *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...Teufensee-ist-voller-Erfolg;art372527,9362596

*Dicker Fang für Angler Putin *
https://plus.pnp.de/ueberregional/politik/2611668_Dicker-Fang-fuer-Angler-Putin.html

*Knirpse hoffen auf den großen Fang *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Knirpse-hoffen-auf-den-grossen-Fang;art13826,6140017

*Angler findet Granate an der Ilz *
https://plus.pnp.de/lokales/passau_stadt/2611347_Angler-findet-Granate-an-der-Ilz.html

*Der kleine Leonard gewinnt den Fischteller *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Potsdam-Mittelmark/Der-kleine-Leonard-gewinnt-den-Fischteller

*   Feiner Fisch, farbenfrohes Feuerwerk  *
https://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/gr...ner-fisch-farbenfrohes-feuerwerk-8573232.html

*Naturfreunde wandern um Angelweiher *
https://www.op-online.de/region/obe...wandern-angelweiher-obertshausen-8572967.html

*   Kinder beweisen beim Angeln jede Menge Geduld  *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...uld.12e7afc7-7afa-4b90-b68b-79e9d55226e5.html

*Oben ohne beim Angeln Putin macht den Macho in Sibirien *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ien.ca9d61c2-2b09-4f62-82d0-2cae78a740f1.html

*Fisch und Feuerwerk *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/darmstadt-dieburg/gross-zimmern/fisch-und-feuerwerk_18090715.htm

*20 Kilogramm Fisch *
https://muehlacker-tagblatt.de/region-muehlacker/muehlacker/muehlhausen/20-kilogramm-fisch/

*Familientreffen am Weiher *
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...-familientreffen-am-weiher-_arid,1092529.html

*Aggressive Gruppe schlägt Angler zusammen und raubt sie aus *
http://www.lvz.de/Leipzig/Polizeiti...pe-schlaegt-Angler-zusammen-und-raubt-sie-aus

*Kommentar zur Peta-Anzeige: Angler sind Naturschützer *
http://www.idowa.de/inhalt.straubin...zer.44c0bb0d-dde1-4819-84e1-28c7d2d5efbb.html

*Polizeibericht, 7. August: Sprühdosen angezündet, Angler angegriffen, Wohnung entkernt *
https://www.l-iz.de/melder/polizeim...et-Angler-angegriffen-Wohnung-entkernt-188008

*Buckelwal rammt Boot und verletzt Angler *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/au...zt-kapitaen-platzwunden-knochenbrueche-307689

*Nilgansattacke führte zu Haarriss: Angler werden zu Schwanrettern *
http://www.hanauer.de/ha_341_111352...-Haarriss-Angler-werden-zu-Schwanrettern.html

*Streit um Mindesalter zum Angeln neu entbrannt *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-zum-Angeln-neu-entbrannt-_arid,10715805.html

*Wenn der Storch den Angler besucht *
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Lokalnachrichten-6/57763/Wenn_der_Storch_den_Angler_besucht.html

*Im Teufental tanzen Besucher – und die Fische im See *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.06646da9-a6dc-4cf0-80d2-c5f46456ef0f.html

*Streit um Mindesalter zum Angeln neu entbrannt *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-zum-Angeln-neu-entbrannt-_arid,10715805.html

*Angeln will gelernt sein *
https://www.onetz.de/kulmain/freize...tausee-angeln-will-gelernt-sein-d1771854.html

*Über das Leben im Wasser *
http://www.dtoday.de/startseite/nachrichten_artikel,-Ueber-das-Leben-im-Wasser-_arid,559950.html

*Zielwurf mit der Angel geübt *
https://www.schwaebische-post.de/account/login/?aid=1601214

*Peta meint: Angeln macht Kinder zu Gewalttätern *
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/peta-angeln-macht-kinder-zu-gewalttaetern.html

*Kleine Angler, dicke Fische *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Kleine-Angler-dicke-Fische-_arid,10716323_toid,672.html

*Kormoran mit Kabelbinder den Schnabel verschnürt*
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aktuel...ittenbek-Kormoran-mit-Kabelbinder-verschnuert

*Er weiß, wo die Fische beißen *
https://www.blick.de/vogtland/er-weiss-wo-die-fische-beissen-artikel9970618

*Angeln am See erfordert viel Geduld *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...dert-viel-Geduld-_arid,10716361_toid,228.html

*„Angeln ist mehr, als nur am Wasser zu sitzen“ *
http://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/g...eln-ist-mehr-als-nur-am-Wasser-zu-sitzen.html

*Schwimmen im Wasser und in der Pfanne *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...nd-in-der-Pfanne-_arid,10716171_toid,592.html

*"Aus Anglersicht ist das völlig uninteressant" *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...-voellig-uninteressant-1.3622514?reduced=true

*"Sinnlos getötet": Peta zeigt knapp 200 Angler an http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...-an.ea1c64f6-82dc-471d-903d-d848cef606fd.html*

*Junge Angler erfolgreich *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/siegerland/junge-angler-erfolgreich-id211533029.html

*Angeln ist nicht nur etwas für Senioren *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...nicht-nur-etwas-fuer-Senioren-id42338411.html

*Eine Schildkröte beißt an der Angel *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ete-beisst-an-der-angel-20909-art1550028.html

*Tod am Weserufer *
http://www.e110.de/tod-am-weserufer/

*Noch der Link zu den Meldungen letzte Woche:*


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330212


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017*

Umfrage: Umfrage: Boots- oder Uferangler im Süßwasser??


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330242

Effektive Vermittlung guter fachlicher Praxis bei "catch and release" an Angler


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330286

Pazifische Buckellachse in Dänemark - auf dem Weg nach Deutschland



Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330294

--------------------------------------------------------------
EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330227

Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330260

PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330318


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017*

Ein Lob und Dank an die Angelvereine: Thema Angeln für Kinder


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330344

DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten



Achtung Angler: Blaualgen-Teppiche in der Mosel - Ministerium warnt vor Wasserkontakt


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017*

*Petri Heil für junge Flüchtlinge *
https://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/petri-heil-fuer-junge-fluechtlinge-id17525616.html

*Fischereiverein veranstaltet Abenteuerzeltlager *
http://nh24.de/index.php/panorama/22-allgemein/96101-fischereiverein-veranstaltet-abenteuerzeltlager

*Fischerprüfung: Anmeldungen noch bis 23. August *
https://www.suedtirolnews.it/chronik/fischerpruefung-anmeldungen-noch-bis-23-august

*Angler machen Feuer am Speicherbecken Lobstädt – Wehr rückt aus *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Borna/Angler-machen-Feuer-am-Speicherbecken-Lobstaedt-Wehr-rueckt-aus

*Bremerhaven: Ruderboot bleibt an Angeln hängen – Ein Verletzter *
https://nord24.de/blaulicht/bremerhaven-angler-haben-dicken-brocken-am-haken

*Polizei Bremerhaven: Ruderer und Angler streiten sich *
http://www.focus.de/regional/bremer...erer-und-angler-streiten-sich_id_7455786.html

*Marteria angelt in Würzburg und bekommt Ärger *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wue...chutzorganisationen-Todesangst;art735,9664251

*Leser für Senkung des Mindestalters beim Angeln *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...ters-beim-Angeln-_arid,10717093_toid,535.html

*Kleines Fest an der Krainke geplant *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/kleines-fest-an-der-krainke-geplant-id17523936.html

*Gewässerpflege beim Angelverein *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/gewaesserpflege-beim-angelverein.html

*POL-BOR: Gronau - Einbrecher hatte es auf Angeln abgesehen *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/24843/3706183

*Junge Angler erfolgreich *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/siegerland/junge-angler-erfolgreich-id211533029.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017*

Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017*

Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330377

Meldung: Neues zum Aal - AFGN tagt in Nienburg "llegAAL - TriviAAL - OptimAAL"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330380


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017*

*150 bis 200 Fische zum Fangen *
https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/fische-fangen-8590691.html

*Ein Hobby, das entspannt *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/ruesselsheim/ein-hobby-das-entspannt_18103491.htm

*Das Angeln erlernen *
https://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales...tikel,-Das-Angeln-erlernen-_arid,1020436.html

*Schwarzfischer an Ennepe ins Netz gegangen *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/ennepetal...-an-ennepe-ins-netz-gegangen-id211551167.html

*Wels war 65 Kilo schwer *
https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/wels-kilo-schwer-8590742.html

*Milliardär kauft und sperrt beliebten Strand - Aktivisten klagen *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/weltge...r-darf-das-volk-nicht-aussperren-7574518.html

*Angler hat fast ein Ruderboot am Haken *
https://www.nwzonline.de/bremerhaven/bremerhaven-angler-hat_a_32,0,1952543261.html

*Angeln-Fischereikarten *
https://www.neusiedlersee.com/de/betrieb/1297/angeln-fischereikarten.html

*Nach Angler-Video mit Freunden: Peta zeigt Rapper Marteria wegen Tierquälerei an *
http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichte...eria-wegen-Tierquaelerei-an;art409965,9370046

*Anglers Glück und Fischers Arbeit *
https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1060282.anglers-glueck-und-fischers-arbeit.html

*„Petri Heil!“ zur Wies'n *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/region/kelheim-nachrichten/petri-heil-zur-wiesn-21029-art1551194.html

*   Anglerheim brennt am Knappensee ab  *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/hoyerswerda/Anglerheim-brennt-am-Knappensee-ab;art1060,6148814


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017*

Im Fernsehen/Mediathek: Der Monsterwaller aus Cham, der "Schierer-Waller"




Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017*

Heute war ja echt mager:
*Tausende Fische im Schleptruper Ahrensbach umgesetzt *
https://www.noz.de/lokales/bramsche...ruper-ahrensbach-umgesetzt#gallery&0&0&935809

*Ennepetaler Verein sieht Gefahr für den Fischbestand *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/ennepetal...gefahr-fuer-den-fischbestand-id211551373.html


----------

